# Muhle R41 Open comb razor



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Just ordered one from connaught...



















Been wanting to try an open comb for a while, but was scared off by their evil look!

I have been getting decent results with my Merkur 38c and Muhle R89 for a while so time will tell if Im ready to graduate up to this!

Has anyone tried one? Opinions...?

(And to think when I started DE shaving I said only one razor... Fat chance!!!)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not tried one yet but it looks like a good Razor.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry Mate but thier Horrible or at least they was for me.....sorry


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

tony2 said:


> Sorry Mate but thier Horrible or at least they was for me.....sorry


Can I ask how long you had been DE shaving, what was your previous razor you use and did you usually get a good shave with it?


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Let us know how you get on with it. I'm not sure it'll be so different to use than a closed comb.


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

sure looks the part lol


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

magic919 said:


> Let us know how you get on with it. I'm not sure it'll be so different to use than a closed comb.


I will do a mini review after a few shaves, probably towards the end of next week.

To be honest, Im not expecting much if any difference to the R89 or Merkur 38c. If its as good as the R89 it will be a keeper and I think I will sell the R89 and 38c.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

PaulGTI said:


> Can I ask how long you had been DE shaving, what was your previous razor you use and did you usually get a good shave with it?


DE Shaving for about a year but Mainly Cut throat Now mate, Like you Iv used the Muhle R89 but didnt like that as much as the cut throat have you tried?

Also Used a Merkur Progress for a bit that was nice but dont like these open comb varieties


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

tony2 said:


> DE Shaving for about a year but Mainly Cut throat


Just checking you wernt a newbie.

I have promised myself that the R41 is the last razor I will buy before trying straight shaving.

I like the look of the vintage razors and hand built strops this guy does, he seems to be quite the guru if you read "The shaving room" forums...

http://www.strop-shop.co.uk/category/Vintage_Straight___Open___Cut_throat_Razors,b.html

P`raps if I sell the R89 and 38c I would put the cash towards a straight and a strop. Gotto do something to save some cash...The price of those DE blades is too steep!!!


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

PaulGTI said:


> Just checking you wernt a newbie.
> 
> *I have promised myself that the R41 is the last razor I will buy before trying straight shaving*.
> 
> ...


No mate my dads been schooling me on this stuff for years, In fact before i could shave myself he used to let me loose on his neck!!!

And as In my PM Mate :thumb:


----------

